# best 3d arrows.



## dshort (Feb 29, 2012)

I just started shooting 3d tournaments using my hunting arrows.I want to get some fat arrows but a friend of mine said I should get thin  ones because they arent affected by the wind.what is the best arrows for 3d tournaments?
FAT or THIN?


----------



## mr10ss (Feb 29, 2012)

GT Ultralight Series Pro22's


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Feb 29, 2012)

Just my .02... That's up to you.its not everyday on a 3d course that you have 30 mph winds. And if the wind is blowing that hard then I would be willing to bet your bow is moving also... Just think about how much the wind really does blow... Cause I know in GA in the Dead heat of summer, everybody wishes there was 30 mph winds. Just shoot what ever you can hit center with!


----------



## dshort (Feb 29, 2012)

Thats true. Thanks.


----------



## ninjaneer (Feb 29, 2012)

I shoot GT Expedition Hunter 5575 100grn screw in points. Cheap, tough and IMO if they didn't go where they were supposed to it was because of some other reason.  
Most issue I have noticed shooting in wind is moving bow and body not so much arrows being blown. Smaller diameter would present less surface area to be affected. Your mileage may vary..


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 29, 2012)

I have shot several different kinds of arrows, and the best flying arrows for me in 3D are line Jammers from Carbon Xpress. 

They are the best arrow I have ever shot.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 29, 2012)

Gt22s, Line Jammers, Harvest Time Redemptions, Fat Boys, the list is long and all are great arrows.

Price will narrow them down a good bit. How much do you want to spend?


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 29, 2012)

Its going to be different for each archer. Draw length, bow design and poundage plays a big role. In order for me to get up to speed with low poundage, I have to shoot light arrows. I like my draw length a tad short, around 27 1/2. My arrows weigh 270 grains and I'm shooting 53 lbs @ 285 fps. If I shot a heavier fat arrow Id have to increase my poundage a few pounds to get up to speed. Weighing the differences and my age I chose lower poundage.
Also from what I've seen, slim arrows seem to shoot a tad flatter but fat arrows catch a few more lines.  I went with a 26 3/4 goldtip ultralight 500.
My son cant shoot these arrows. His draw length is much longer. He can easily get up to speed with goldtip 55/75's.(400's) or the fat arrows.


----------



## dshort (Feb 29, 2012)

THANKS for all the help.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 29, 2012)

fat..100 gr point


----------

